# So I just got a prescription to try out Modafinil



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I thought I would start a post on the topic of Modafinil since I will be filling my prescription either today or tomorrow. I am hopeful that Modafinil might help somewhat, but if it doesn't, no big deal, at least I tried it out.

If anyone has any experience or opinions on Modafinil, please feel free to post! I would love to get the groups opinion on this medication.

***Trigger Warning - Describing how I got DPDR***

A little background on my situation and how I came to be in this state of being.

I have DPDR that is mostly brain fog and haziness other than the constant anxiety and panic that others face. I used to have the anxiety and panic attacks years ago, which initially started me on my journey with DPDR. I first got DPDR from abusing drugs and alcohol, waking up one morning and dealing with the strangest, most terrible feeling of dying I have ever felt. From there I ended up in and out of emergency every other day, thinking I was losing my mind, thinking I was dying, thinking I was having a heart attack, thinking I had schizophrenia. I was eventually prescribed SSRI and Benzos to treat my "Anxiety and Depression" that I "had". *Disclaimer* Now the next part is just my own personal experience with medications, it does not mean you will have anything near similar to what I did. The drugs eventually started to work and numbed me to the point where I just didnt give a shit about anything and nothing phased me in the slightest. I got fat, I got lazy, I started to drink and use drugs more and more to feel things, to feel anything. This went on for 4 years until I finally had the strength to change my life and do my own type of recovery. I slowly, with my Doctors knowledge, weened myself off of all the medications I was on, I eventually quit drinking and using street drugs, I eventually quit smoking ciggs, I started to change my eating habits, I changed my sleeping routine, I started to exercise. Now I am 2 years clean and sober, off of all meds and substances, and living a very healthy life. I feel the best I have felt in years. No more anxiety, no more panic, no more fear, BUT, and there is a big BUT, (and I cannot lie), I still have terrible Depersonalization, not feeling real, not feeling like I am experiencing my own life, not feeling totally aware of my life, horrible "Brain Fog", and still feeling numb and detached, terrible short term and working memory, ect ect. Ugh. So now I am at the point where I am physically healthy but I feel mentally exhausted and sick. I am hoping the Modafinil may help me in some of these regards, but if it doesnt, I wont give up, and I will keep on fighting the good fight to get my life feeling robust and whole again.

Anyways, thanks for reading and I hope this post is of some interest or benefit to anyone,

I will definitely update after I try Modafinil for a few days and record my results.

Cheers


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

What if u have anxiety is this drug a no go i daydream alot


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

tease11982 said:


> What if u have anxiety is this drug a no go i daydream alot


I am not very familiar with Modafinil and I am still researching it in depth before I try it. I know that some of the side-effects can be anxiety so there would probably be a greater risk with someone who already deals with anxiety. If I still had panic attacks and daily anxiety myself, I probably wouldnt try this medication.


----------



## gunstor (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi - Any update to this? How did the Modafinil work out for you?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Meh , it helped slightly but I got bad side effects and discontinued it. But nothing amazing.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Did it help with the brain fog?


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

phenylpiracetam helped me a lot but you cant take it every day it can make you crash which sucks. But ya it cleared up the brain fog its like it just cut through it and there was no anxiety in fact way less then normal it ups your confidence.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

I've had experience with this compound before I had any significant anxiety or DP/DR symptoms. My first experience made me very productive, re-organized my entire house and did some homework, it lasts for hours. I would say I never got that same effect with repeated use, just feels like the tolerance becomes permanent. Afterwards I would just feel wired, experience lack of emotions (very 'robotic' way of thinking) and get a headache that would last all day. I still have most of my prescription sitting in a drawer but unlikely I would never touch it again, if the goal is to feel normal again then taking such a powerful drug which changes your thinking would be a big no-no for me personally.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Alex617 said:


> I've had experience with this compound before I had any significant anxiety or DP/DR symptoms. My first experience made me very productive, re-organized my entire house and did some homework, it lasts for hours. I would say I never got that same effect with repeated use, just feels like the tolerance becomes permanent. Afterwards I would just feel wired, experience lack of emotions (very 'robotic' way of thinking) and get a headache that would last all day. I still have most of my prescription sitting in a drawer but unlikely I would never touch it again, if the goal is to feel normal again then taking such a powerful drug which changes your thinking would be a big no-no for me personally.


I had a similar experience. First time I used it, I felt motivated, had more energy, but the day after crashed severely (I think it can cause adrenal fatigue) and the next times I tried it, I never really got the same effect again, so I also have some left in a drawer lol. 

I did once used a stack of natural supplements that gave me a similar dopamine like confident boost for the day, but haven't been able to exactly replicate it. It might depend on some factors though.

So the main stack was: inositol (was probably quite a high dosage after building it up over the course of days) + choline + tyrosine + magnesium + saffron

It probably makes a big difference if you take it on an empty stomach too and wait for the effects to kick in before you eat.


----------

